# Crabgrass? Goosegrass? Or Ugly Fescue?



## Brl2833 (May 12, 2018)

Take a look at the pictures. What does this grassy weed look like to you? I put down two rounds of Dimension...Apr 1 then May 10...but this seems to have made it through the pre emergent this last week.

Thanks.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

You can rule out Fescue...


----------



## Brl2833 (May 12, 2018)

I thought so. I know I have had crabgrass and goosegrass in years past but I usually can't figure out which is it until it really shows it's teeth. I have a broadleaf herbicide that has goosegrass on the label (carfentrazone officially goes after goosegrass...new info as of 2017). So I sprayed that on it. That will tell me if it's goosegrass in two weeks. If it's still there I will go out and buy that expensive quinclorac.

In the meantime, if someone can give some tips on how to identify these grassy weeds that would be great!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks like orchardgrass. I would post it here to get more views from the cool season guys.

Weed id cool season

Orchardgrass info: http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-may-2015-is.html?m=1

If it is, then roundup is the option.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Brl2833 is that mid-vein white or is that just an illusion? If it is white, then I'm guessing Johnsongrass.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

That's field Paspalum. It's Perennial, so that's why your Pre-M didn't get it. If Quinclorac doesn't get it, you can try Fluazifop. I have it as well, and i had really good knock down after 2 apps of fluazifop (i used Fusilade II) but i ran out of time as fall came and it went dormant. Only 2 plants came back (that i can see as of now) and those 2 i just pulled. Fluazifop is safe for Fescue and Zoysia, but should only be used on Fescue in the fall when it's not under stress. Read the Label because i believe Zoysia usage has a lower rate.

These can be rhizomitous when fully matured (i believe yours are), but the rhizome is like a tuber node that sits about an inch under the surface. If you use a screw driver (or claw of a hammer) and dig underneath and pry up, you can usually get the Rhizome.


----------

